# Picking up another Axolotl!



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Im going to likely be picking up a leusistic axxie from a LPS in the next few days, and completely redoing my 30 gallon when i move down into the basement, but i am just so excited that i wanted to share with you all right now!! 

Toothless will be getting a buddy, whom i will be naming Ruth... Please someone get the reference to Dragon Riders of Pern... I wanted to theme them, and since my frst is named after a black dragon, i wanted to name the white axxie after a white dragon, and i only know of a couple of those.... There is Haku from Spirited away, but i have really terrible luck with animals that have asian names, and then Ruth, the white dragon from the Pern books. X3

So it will be Toothless and Ruth, and then my Japanese trapdoor snail and her five babies, and all of the ramshorns (that i am slowly plucking out as i see them and collecting, i have nearly a hundred so far...) in a thirty gallon tank, i cant wait!!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Pics :d


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet! Lmao!! Maybe today if I can sneak out of the house without my three year old having a tantrum... XD


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Be a ninja. You can do it! xD lol~ jk.

But still, pics when you get it >D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lmao!! I can certainly try! And of course I'll get pictures! XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have pictures!!!!  

This is Ruth in the bag:










Ruth and Toothless:










Sorry for the poor quality... Took these with my phone. lol! Will get better pictures when i have free time, im going to be moving this weekend, so busy busy busy!!! XD


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally!!!!! I have been waiting for this moment!!!!

Axlotls are so strange and creepy, yet so cool


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lmao!! Well glad I could make you happy! Axolotls are absolutely amazing, I love them.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

they had a beautiful leusistic axolotl at the pet store today. i totally want one x3 maybe if i ever have a spot for one of my ten gallon tanks i'll do an axxie ^-^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love albinos! They have the cutest little smiles.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay!! More cruddy cell phone pictures!! First is Ruth's face, then a general size comparison with my hand... I am not actually holding them, more like urging them to hold still for a moment while I snapped pictures!! Lol!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

aswelfkasj;k i am definitely going to want to get an albino axolotl someday now. you've convinced me.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ruth is actually leusistic, which is sort of like albino, but they have black eyes and can sometimes even get freckles and splotches of black as they grow. XD but I'm so glad I could convince you to get one!! Yay!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg you got another one! so cute! I might be getting one this summer  a ten gallon should be big enough for one right or do you recommend a 20 gallon?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one but they are too expensive.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

AHHH! that face!!! how CUTE!


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

I have an axolotl too! His name is...Axle! Here is picture. (The one in the background was his girlfriend until they had kids. The second picture is a baby picture of the kids)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow babies are so small!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Jealous~ What does it feel like when you hold an axlotl? ;o


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do they have teeth?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Gizmo! I miss you! LOVE the new baby. . . super cute! Congrats, and good luck with the move. That's never fun.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol wow! I thought this thread died!! XD 

Um, ten gallons would be alright for a single adult, but bigger is better. Lol

And you really shouldn't hold them, but I've had to move mine while cleaning and they feel like... Uh... Closest I can say is maybe wet silk? XD or snot...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The reason I got into bettas was because I COULDN'T find any axolotls around here...needless to say I'm quite jealous, yours are adorable.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol! Well I am thinking about breeding, I just need to find a male, as both of mine are female. Lol!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do they have teeth?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Not that I have seen lol, and mine have nommed my fingers a couple times, I would have felt them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one so badly


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Some new pictures of the axxies and their tank now that I have changed the sand out!  
Some of the pics are old, some new. Lol the blue and black sand is new, and I love it. X3


































































And Huccup the Japanese trapdoor snail!! Lmao!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What are you feeding them? D:


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I give them rosy red minnows as treats lol!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

When I was 10 I had an obsession with Axolotls....I'm thinking that one day I might just buy a 200 gallon tank and stick in a couple of the cute suckers. I HATE cleaning out small tanks, which is why I like bigger tanks....


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Are they alive when you feed them? :'(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have two in a thirty an they love it! Lol they are amazing.



Also, yes, the minnows are alive when fed, they don't respond well to dead food. They eat it, but not as readily as live. I don't see an issue with it, the minnows don't suffer, they are swallowed whole.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do they eat worms?


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

Yes, axolotls are not picky. The rule of thumb for feeding time is if it fits in the axxies mouth, they'll eat it. This includes things like gravel, sand, and tank mates.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, earthworms.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I am not going to try and argue with you about what I feed my axxies. I feed them minnows, big deal?! Why is it a problem?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was just wondering because I want a few and don't have the heart to feed them minnows. I wasn't trying to argue :-(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Not you, the other person. But yeah, I feed minnows and earthworms, and MINE are picky, I spoiled them with live food and now won't readily accept dead food.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah i didn't see the other lol. I always wanted one after seeing a special on "Animal planet"


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I didn't know there was a special! Lol! Neat!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I love the one with blue eyes.  I would name it Castiel since it's a character from my fave show


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

WHAT THE FAK I NEED ONE OF THESE OH GAWD. I have never seen then around here. I demand you breed them so I can has babeh xD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol!! I want to breed, but mine are both female. XD I need to borrow a boy from someone. XD


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Do eeet o:<


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one of da babyz


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol! I want to, just gotta find someone with a boy! XD


----------

